

Institutional Amnesia, Reverse Corporate Espionage, and Engineering Archaeology - sedev
http://wrttn.in/04af1a#2014

======
sedev
It's been 2+ years since this story was last discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3390719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3390719)
\--- about time to see it again.

